# Grape crusher??



## Lonzo (Aug 10, 2013)

This is at an auction close to my house next weekend....anyone else thing the barrel with the crank is a grape crusher??


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 10, 2013)

My guess it is for crushing apples which is completely different than a grape crusher. It actually shreds the apples.


----------



## Lonzo (Aug 10, 2013)

can u use an apple crusher to crush grapes too though?? i been lookin for an affordable crusher and they are hard to come by


----------



## salcoco (Aug 11, 2013)

what type of teeth inside. If two wood crushers shaped like a cloverleaf that mate as they turn most likely a grape crusher. If steel or iron teeth most likely a apple or fruit crusher. the apple crusher will work it just breaks up the skins better.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Aug 11, 2013)

I found a brand new never used crusher on craigslist, I got it real cheap too, try to narrow your search down to specifics, instead of "wine making supplies" or Similar, search for the exact item, this is how I came across mine, also, I've heard that if you open the search to a larger area, maybe up to 100 miles or more, you may fine one.
I hope that this helps.


----------



## Lonzo (Aug 11, 2013)

dunno, i havent seen it in person yet....wont see it till next week.....if its a cheap price ill get it no matter what kinda crusher lol....i never seen one look like a barrel before


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 11, 2013)

Like you said, it would make a great show piece!


----------



## jpsmithny (Aug 11, 2013)

It says right on the side of it that it is a churn.

Cylindrical Churn.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow you got better eyes then me. You are so right. Even blowing the picture up I can read "new style white cedar" but not the churn part.

Wood Butter Churns - Barrels, Buckets & Cylinders with Dashers

These butter churns were all basically wood cylinders with some type of dasher or paddles inside to agitate the cream. The barrels were usually horizontal while the bucket and dash type churns sat vertical. They generally were all of wood stave construction with bands, typically metal, to hold the staves in place. Some of the earliest butter churns were of this style probably because barrel making was a occupation carried out in most towns. The round cross section of these churns made churning very efficient and left no areas were the cream was not churned.


This is a 3 gallon New Style White Cedar Cylinder churn. This style of cylinder churn was one of the earlier churns. We have seen it advertised as early as 1844. At that time it was referred to as Kendall's Churn or Kendall's Patented Churn. We have been unable to locate a patent if one was granted. Around that time they were advertised in five sizes, starting at 3 gallons and ranging in price from $2.00 to $4.50. 

Sears, Roebuck and Company also sold this butter churn for many years. In 1896 this style of butter churn in the 3 gallon size cost $1.50 in the Sears, Roebuck and Company catalog. By 1908 the price had risen to $1.98 and in the 1920's and 30's it was priced between three and four dollars. They were still sold in the 1946 Sears, Roebuck and Company catalog with a Farm Master label for $4.98. They did not appear in the 1946-47 Sears catalog. They were available from Sears in 3, 4, 7 and 10 gallon sizes in the early years but in 1941 Sears dropped the 7 and 10 gallon size. In the 1945-46 Sears catalog the four gallon size was also dropped and only the three gallon churn was sold. The three gallon size was the most common size sold over the years.

Montgomery Ward also sold Cedar Cylinder churns. The 3, 4, 7 and 10 gallon sizes appeared in the 1894-95 catalog with the 3 gallon selling for $1.50. They still were sold in the 1947 catalog but only in the 3 gallon size priced at $6.45.

This was a very popular style of butter churn in the last half of the nineteenth and the first half of the twentieth century as proven by 100 years of sales.

.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 11, 2013)

They're available on ebay so check prices before bidding if you still go.


----------



## Lonzo (Aug 11, 2013)

damn i was so hoping it was a crusher


----------



## Lonzo (Aug 11, 2013)

still pretty cool showpiece for the mancave


----------

